# My Smoothie Poo



## bbeau78

Well I've been lurking for awhile now and thought it was about time to introduce Shelby. She is a 4 month old smooth-coat cockapoo and she's quite the little rascal! 

The first two photos are of Shelby over the past week and the last one is from the first day we brought her home at 9 weeks.


----------



## Tinman

Shelby is gorgeous, I love that second pic with her in the coat ....... Wait until Ruth sees her!! X


----------



## dmgalley

Ruth well love her. I love her too. What a cutie. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie

She is so incredibly beautiful, you should get her in puppy modeling and make her earn her keep! 

I think I still hold the lurk record, I held out for two years before I finally posted.


----------



## Tinman

fairlie said:


> She is so incredibly beautiful, you should get her in puppy modeling and make her earn her keep!
> 
> I think I still hold the lurk record, I held out for two years before I finally posted.


2 years of lurking? I don't think I could keep quiet or my opinion to myself for that long! 
I challenge anyone to come forward and beat your record fairlie? 
Don't be shy


----------



## RuthMill

Oooooh, I really love the smoothies.... in fact I have Lola who is much like Shelby with the open/smooth face and Nina who isn't smooth but has a straighter coat (but plenty of facial hair). I just have such a soft spot for these ones - especially the open faces like Lola and Shelby, beautiful beautiful cockapoos!

More pictures please


----------



## Marzi

What a sweetie Shelby is - such expressive eyes


----------



## Cat 53

She is a long legged little stunner. Wow! Fairlie...2 years? Seriously? Were you scared?


----------



## DB1

Cat 53 said:


> She is a long legged little stunner. Wow! Fairlie...2 years? Seriously? Were you scared?


Yes well, we are a scary bunch!! (not really you lurkers come out, come out wherever you are - guess that sounds creepy and wouldn't really help!)
anyway Shelby is so sweet, really gentle look about her.


----------



## dio.ren

Shelby is cute love her ears Fairlie 2 years WOW


----------



## dmgalley

I'm wondering where Ozzy is going to end up. He is almost five months and has a pretty open face still, but it is fuzzy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bbeau78

Thanks everyone! She sure is a beauty...everybody that meets her tells her so! She loves people so much (maybe a little too much!) and just wants every stranger that we pass to love her back and rub her belly!! 

Ruth...Lola and Nina are both gorgeous! I wonder if Shelby will end up with a longer wavier coat like Lola has? She definitely isn't looking how I expected when I decided to get a Cockapoo but I love her so much and her 'unique' look is really growing on me! 

And I can definitely do more pictures...any chance to show her off!!  These were all taken over the past month. 


































This last one was taken after her rabies shot last week. She was exhausted!


----------



## RuthMill

She is completely adorable!!!


----------



## Tinman

Shelby is so very very pretty, you can tell she's a girl! lovely pictures.
Do you know if she is an F1 or an F2?
Why the rabies? Are you taking her on holiday abroad??
No one has suggested rabies shot to me (that I'm aware of)....


----------



## RuthMill

Tinman said:


> Shelby is so very very pretty, you can tell she's a girl! lovely pictures.
> Do you know if she is an F1 or an F2?
> Why the rabies? Are you taking her on holiday abroad??
> No one has suggested rabies shot to me (that I'm aware of)....


I think in the states/Canada rabies is pretty standard?


----------



## bbeau78

Thanks! She is very girly! She is an F1...American Cocker Spaniel mom and Miniature Poodle dad. Rabies shots are either mandatory or highly recommended for dogs and cats in most parts of North America. Here in Ontario they are required by law and you cannot get your dog groomed or bring them to day camps/playgroups or board them anywhere overnight without it.


----------



## RuthMill

Please stay with us on the forum. The smoothies never hangs round very long. I would love to see how your lovely Shelby grows and develops!


----------



## Tinman

Ah - thanks, I was thinking UK. Makes more sense, but impressive that standards are so high re day care, kennels etc x


----------



## fairlie

Tinman said:


> Ah - thanks, I was thinking UK. Makes more sense, but impressive that standards are so high re day care, kennels etc x


It's nothing to do with standards and everything to do with reality. We have rabies in racoons, fox, bats, squirrels and many other animals. It is reasonably common to see a rabid animal. You can tell because they lose their fear of people. 

(I checked my actual lurking record and it was really two years and 8 months! )


----------



## Tinman

fairlie said:


> It's nothing to do with standards and everything to do with reality. We have rabies in racoons, fox, bats, squirrels and many other animals. It is reasonably common to see a rabid animal. You can tell because they lose their fear of people.
> 
> (I checked my actual lurking record and it was really two years and 8 months! )


Wow!!! Not the rabies..... The lurking - we can round that up to 3 years!!!! 
How come it took you so long? X


----------



## fairlie

Well I came on initially because I was seriously considering rehoming a baby crocodile. When I saw that others had crocs too I persevered. I got lots of tips about stuff but never felt like I could contribute much. What finally tipped me over (incidentally my canoe pun in that other thread was accidental, good spot Tracey!) was finally realizing that even the pros on here have dog problems and even the newbies have great tips. I really like the vibe!


----------



## Tinman

I see - now I don't do facebook & refuse to do so, or twitter.
So I enjoy the posts, pics, advice, banter on here as my little cyber socialising escapism x 
I've had great advice, read and shared funny stories and connected with great people - & hopefully getting chance to meet up with some if them tomorrow at crufts! X


----------



## RuthMill

Tinman said:


> I see - now I don't do facebook & refuse to do so, or twitter.
> So I enjoy the posts, pics, advice, banter on here as my little cyber socialising escapism x
> I've had great advice, read and shared funny stories and connected with great people - & hopefully getting chance to meet up with some if them tomorrow at crufts! X


I'm with you on the Facebook thing.. Yuck!


----------



## fairlie

This is my one and only internet spot as well, aside from the film site where I met HO and still chat with one other friend.


----------



## Tinman

Ah - it's our poos that have brought us all together! X


----------



## RuthMill

We are shocking with getting off topic here!  sorry bbeau!! 

:focus:


----------



## fairlie

Ooops, sorry! I thought we were at yellowdog, in chitchat.

Shelby is lovely. Anyhow her mum is from Hamilton and people from there are always nice so no worries.


----------



## bbeau78

Lol no worries, chat away! I am from Hamilton, not a true Hamiltonian though...moved here from Vancouver a few years back (my husband grew up in the Niagara Region).

Anyways, I might as well post a few more pics of Shelby...you know, to get back on topic and all! 


Here's Shelby hanging out in a pile of freshly laundered cloth diapers.  








Love those eyes. :love-eyes:
















All she's really known is snow, snow snow. As it slowly melts aways she's starting to discover all the fun stuff underneath it!


----------



## fairlie

I always say people from Hamilton are nice but people from Vancouver are even nicer! 

Shelby is so pretty. She reminds me of an illustration in a book. I just wish I could remember which one?

If you have diapers Shelby must have a human sibling? How are you managing with not one but two babies?


----------



## RuthMill

Oh my goodness!! I want Shelby so bad!

We need more smoothies... They are very stunning aren't they?


----------



## bbeau78

Ooh, let me know if you remember which book it is. 

Shelby has two human brothers, one is almost five and the other is a feisty, stubborn 20 month old. I stay home right now, raising all three and I do have moments where I wonder what the heck I was thinking!! Of course, I always heard that puppies were alot of work (this is our first dog as a family) but oh boy...I guess you don't realize how much work until you actually have your own!! All worth it, although I can't say I'm not looking forward to the day she calms down just a teensy weensy bit 

Here is a photo of her older brother giving her a belly rub. Shelby loves a good belly rub.


----------



## fairlie

So cute. It looks like he knows how to give a really good rub.


----------



## bbeau78

Ruth, yes they are indeed stunning! I love seeing photos of all the other smoothies out there!


----------



## fairlie

The book is coming back to me. It's an early reader, about a girl puppy named Biscuit or something with an M like Molly? Same face and eyes exactly.


----------



## RuthMill

They look like great friends!


----------



## Tinman

Billy can be very sweet with R&R, he talks to them in a different voice & shows them his toys & asks the questions as though they will answer! X


----------



## njcockapoo

My puppy looks very similar to Shelby! Can you share updated pics. Does she shed?


----------



## Sassy

Shelby is just SO beautiful and expressive. I love that smooth coat. I just don't see that enough.


----------

